# DSP1124P Connections



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you use the XLR balanced input/output between the processor and the DSP1124P then use the unbalanced 1/4" output to the powered sub?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes...................

brucek


----------



## casscarr2002 (Dec 14, 2008)

can you go the other way, 1/4" from the processor to the BFD then balanced to the subwoofer?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep......

brucek


----------

